# Can Airport Express' USB Port Charge iPod?



## waynan (May 10, 2005)

I have just got my first iPod Video and am looking for a AC adapter to charge it without connecting it to my computer.

I wonder if I can get an Airport Express and use the USB port to charge the iPod instead of buying a specific charger which will cost 1/3 of the money but is mono-functional.

Thanks!


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

it works


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hey, now you have me thinking!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are looking for multi-functional check out the AVkit for iPod which contains charger, av cables, uni dock, remote, etc. for less money than the Airport Express. O'course you might want the Express anyway...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple says it can be used to charge the Shuffle (though not supported). It makes no mention of other iPods, but if it can charge the shuffle, it should work with other iPods.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just charged my son's iPod Touch 1G overnight. I'll try my Touch 2G tonight.


----------

